# Too Much of a Good Thing.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A few more pictures from our ski in the woods on Sunday. The boys really got a good workout bounding through the deep snow.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That looks like hard work!! No more snowballs for Oakly I hope!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I was up in Maine this past weekend at Sunday River. I couldn't BELIEVE the amount of snow. We rented a house and there was basically a snow tunnel in to the entrance. The snow piles on either side were over 7 feet high. The windows on the first floor were completely blocked with snow except for a couple of inches at the very top.

My friend took Rookie out snowshoeing with him. Rookie was exhausted when he came back. It was great!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't imagine that much snow!! We have had any this winter! :bawling: Wah!!

I bet the boys were very tired out ( you too!! LOL) but it looks like soooo much fun!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We've had a grand total of 2"!!! Ike ran around with his mouth open trying to catch the flakes. It was too cute. He needs SNOW!!!! I'm jealous


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Skiing, Snow, Goldens ... Did I ever ask you to marry me? Sorry memory lapse...


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow...they sure are going to be strong goldens after this winter!! I havent seen snow like that in ages!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, up to the shoulders, I'm impressed! Doesn't seem to phase them though. Great pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like they loved all that snow. I imagine those boys never have any trouble going to sleep at night with all that hard play. I love the one of Oakly laying in the snow (lastone)


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I love those pictures! The 2nd one it seems they are trying to decide which way to tunnel next!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They are just so cute together.. Too much snow!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are some happy dogs


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always. . . . The boys are really enjoying the deep snow and each other. How is Oakly taking to being a big brother? They look like they really get along in the pictures.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I bet they crashed for hours after you got home!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love it... they sure have a great time.... Mine would be in snow heaven having all that snow......


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the second one of Caue using the trail that Oakly trudged for him. And of course, the backdrop is beautiful!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Carol, what do you mean, "laying in the snow"? He's standing on Caue's shoulders, LOL! When it snows up there, it REALLY snows! :lol:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my... that is a TONN of snow!!!!!  I bet they slept well after all that!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice! That 3rd picture is awesome!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Those two have the best life. When I die I want to come back as one of your puppers. So 6 weeks after I am gone and someone tries to get you to get a pupper you can;t turn them down it could be me. ROFL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Those two have the best life. When I die I want to come back as one of your puppers. So 6 weeks after I am gone and someone tries to get you to get a pupper you can;t turn them down it could be me. ROFL


Hooch that's not funny, just kidding.

Rob you got the same amount of snow as we got rain..LOL, we're drowning here, great pictures of Oak and Caue


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Those two have the best life. When I die I want to come back as one of your puppers. So 6 weeks after I am gone and someone tries to get you to get a pupper you can;t turn them down it could be me. ROFL


There is no doubt in my mind that you will be reincarnated as a golden retriever  Your new owners will be posting all kinds of questions about puppy biting and house breaking. : You know I'll be looking and would be happy to bring you up here to Maine and give you a ride in the boat.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wonderful pics as always! Love the snow and love yer pups.

Hooch--if you're going to come back as a GR--then divide yourself a couple times and come back as a whole LITTER of pups. We'd certainly like one with your personality!

(Probably couldn't type as well..........opposable thumbs and all...........) 

SJ


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

It looks like the boys could have used some skis or snow shoes too! How fun though! What lucky boys!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

can't believe how much snow you're getting over there, but those pair are sure enjoying it


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Those two have the best life. When I die I want to come back as one of your puppers. So 6 weeks after I am gone and someone tries to get you to get a pupper you can;t turn them down it could be me. ROFL


AWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwww that's so cute


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like you guys got some good snow recently and some good exercise. We haven't had much snow lately in Idaho, I kinda want another good storm before spring decides to show up.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the 3rd pic - looks like he's trying to keep his bits from getting cold.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm impressed how Caue is still getting big, do you think he will be taller than his older bro?

Awesome pics, I wonder the excitement these guys were feeling with all that snow, I guess Caue never experienced that before


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i can only imagine how tired they must be bounding through deep snow like that.

Hilton - do you remember how tall Caue was? we should have Rob measure him and compare


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Another Great Winter Adventure!! I Love the one of them in the trail together...I can almost see Oakly running up front and stop...and Caue running so close behind couldn't stop till he crashed into Oakly...there they rest...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> I'm impressed how Caue is still getting big, do you think he will be taller than his older bro?
> 
> Awesome pics, I wonder the excitement these guys were feeling with all that snow, I guess Caue never experienced that before


Caue is still filling out. He is a very muscular boy. I think he may not get as tall as Oakly but will have a wider build. Even though Oakly has more fat covering his ribs Caue looks much wider build.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

that is some exercise for both you and the pups


----------

